# Systeme Roskopf Swiss Made Pocket Watch



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

anyboddy tell me anything about this its a systeme roskopf qualite superieure pocket watch it does not run but is in pretty good shape and balance is free and works with a puff of air i think theres a problem with the winder any ideas as to how old it is and what sort of money its worth ? http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s232/allforfun_2007/besspeg/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

besspeg said:


> what sort of money its worth ?


 The answer to this question remains the same as always ie whatever someone is willing to pay for it :yawn:


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> besspeg said:
> 
> 
> > what sort of money its worth ?
> ...


i understand that but a ball park figure ive found a few of these through google but no prices could be worth hundreds could be worht next to nothing thats what i want to find out


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

My guess is that it's worth next to nothing. Mach is right, though. A watch is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. It's not something that we can tell you.


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

Shangas said:


> My guess is that it's worth next to nothing. Mach is right, though. A watch is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. It's not something that we can tell you.


dont think its worth next to nothing the only one i can find with a price is on ebay 120607173691 so its worth something to someone


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Doesn't look to be a high quality movement, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

clockworks said:


> Doesn't look to be a high quality movement, unless I'm missing something.


the movement was ahead of its time appaerntly looking on google the name systeme roskopf is the movement balance this watch ive found dates from the late 1800s early 1900s


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

It seems that these watches did incorporate a number of innovations - keyless winding, platform escapement, unbreakable mainspring, and early "mass production" methods (precursor to the American "Dollar Watch"). Does this make the watch valuable? I guess the way to find out is stick it on eBay.


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

clockworks said:


> It seems that these watches did incorporate a number of innovations - keyless winding, platform escapement, unbreakable mainspring, and early "mass production" methods (precursor to the American "Dollar Watch"). Does this make the watch valuable? I guess the way to find out is stick it on eBay.


yeah think your right


----------



## Al.B (Aug 28, 2010)

besspeg said:


> clockworks said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that these watches did incorporate a number of innovations - keyless winding, platform escapement, unbreakable mainspring, and early "mass production" methods (precursor to the American "Dollar Watch"). Does this make the watch valuable? I guess the way to find out is stick it on eBay.
> ...


Hi Bess,

These Roskopf based movements were cheap, low quality and aimed at the mass market.

They are still very common and are worth little. Having said that, Ebay is a fickle market

and I've seen these sell for prices which vary wildly.


----------

